
Linux-insides: Queued spinlocks in the Linux kernel - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/SyncPrim/sync-2.md
======
sargun
I really enjoy this series. As someone who has begun writing kernel code
somewhat recently, it's been immensely helpful. I hope that the author
continues to writes these, and I'm looking forward to the coverage of the RCU.

~~~
cyphar
I also started writing Linux kernel code a while ago and the one thing that I
found really hard to follow was the locking hierarchies. It's not completely
clear what protects what, and especially when you have two mutually exclusive
locks (like a global lock and a lock for a specific variable) and you have to
make sure you only grab one. RCU was much simpler to use. But my main worry
with series like these is that they'll get out of date very quickly, but I
mainly read them to understand the context of "how does this code differ in
execution context to userspace code?". This series is very helpful in this
regard.

------
aftbit
I've tried to read several entries in this series, but the typos, grammatical
errors, and generally poor visual styling turn me off each time. :(

It's a shame, because there's obviously oodles of great content here, but I
just can't get past the presentation.

I suppose I should do some editing and send PRs, but that's not my idea of a
fun Sunday anymore. _shrug_

~~~
userbinator
There are some pretty glaring factual errors too. Found this one (extra "not")
just glancing through, although someone not familiar with the idea might get
mislead:

 _So if the first thread started to execute this instruction, second thread
will wait until the first processor will not finish._

~~~
tobz
Submit a PR, maybe? :)

